# my euro minivan/roadtripmobile.



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

hey guys. theres not really a specific forum for this so i thought i'd throw it in here.
picked up an 04 touran 2.0tdi last year. told myself i was gunna leave it stock....yeah right. got some FK silverline x's and eventually some 17" mercedes benz SL convertible wheels.
put too skinny a profile tyre on the wheels...wound it down enough to get rid of any wheelgap...rolled it off the wood and BAM...literally.
















couldn't drive on the drive let alone get off it. haha.
ordered some 205/45/17 tyres instead and had another go. with a shade more success this time.
















































ignore the dent. reversed it into my dads LR defender.








after i sort out the tailgate i'm gunna look to get some 18's or 19's. i have to be far too low to attempt to pull of 17's.
cheers for lookin.
matt


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Approved.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Front needs a painting and rear... I think you know.







Looks great!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1Point8TDan)*

That's a right proper carriage, bloke.

(I couldn't even keep a straight face while typing that...)


----------



## demanufacture (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SidVicious)*

What kind of front bumper is that? Caddy?


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (demanufacture)*

Thats a proper van, loving it man looks good.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SidVicious)*

yup. it's a caddy bumper. i prefer the grille over the stock bumper and the texture reminds me of my vento.

_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_That's a right proper carriage, bloke.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (dt83aw)*

Always had a soft feeling for Tourans. Car looks great mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. I hope you are not going for "Tokyo Drift look"


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (EUROBORA8V)*

Too low. Looks broken.


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

That's mental, it really shouldn't work, but it kinda does! I've seen painted Touran bumpers on a Caddy, but never the other way around. 
Will you replace the rear bumper as well? 
Those FK's are adjustable? Where did you get them? 
I'd never be able to go that low in the Caddy (which spends some of it's time thinking it's an offroader) but it would be cool for shows and stuff. 
Which TDI engine is it? 105/140/170? Mapped?
Sorry for all the questions, but you've given me a lot of food for thought!


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (crushkilldestroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crushkilldestroy* »_Too low. 

X2 but props for rock'n a functional sporty euro vehical


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_ignore the dent. reversed it into my dads LR defender.









Holy crap, people in Euroland crash!?!?!?








Nice Van http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (abawp)*

Looks rad.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Insomniax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Insomniax* »_That's mental, it really shouldn't work, but it kinda 
Sorry for all the questions, but you've given me a lot of food for thought!









no probs on the questions man. it's cool that some people like it. 
i'll keep an eye out for an unpainted bumper but i dont think it will be the same texture. poss gunna pick up ssome cross touran arch trims and rubs.
yup the fk's are adjustable...i've taken the helper springs out in the front and still have 2 inches of thread left. i think they're the same coils used for MK5 golfs.
is a 140 thats had new software done by GIAC through regal autosport in southampton...sposed to give it like an extra 40bhp+ and 50/60 ft-lb. need to rolling road it really.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

This is what i dont get. Why lower a car so much that you cant even drive that damn thing?


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_poss gunna pick up ssome cross touran arch trims and rubs.

That would look good- get the orange interior, too


----------



## BlackCoffeePlainBagel (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_
yup the fk's are adjustable...i've taken the helper springs out in the front and still have 2 inches of thread left. i think they're the same coils used for MK5 golfs.


It must handle like it's broken. I can't imagine how wrong the spring rates are. 
EDIT: Oops. Sorry, I forgot.
LOOKS SOOO MAD EURO TYTE RAD LOW UBER!!!1!1!111


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (BlackCoffee-PlainBagel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackCoffee-PlainBagel* »_It must handle like it's broken. I can't imagine how wrong the spring rates are.

I can't imagine road-tripping in this thing - I wouldn't be able to make it out of my neighborhood, I'd high-center on the first speed bump.


----------



## CosmicTDI (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (BlackCoffee-PlainBagel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackCoffee-PlainBagel* »_
It must handle like it's broken. I can't imagine how wrong the spring rates are. 
EDIT: Oops. Sorry, I forgot.
LOOKS SOOO MAD EURO TYTE RAD LOW UBER!!!1!1!111

+ 2


----------



## Download_Complete (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (CosmicTDI)*

Lets see...
Uselessly low? Check.
Modifications before body repairs? Check.
Mercedes wheels on a much cheaper car? Check.
There was a time when i felt Europeans were the pinnacle of automotive society, but now I am not so sure.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Download_Complete)*

you forgot to add stretched tyres to the list. 
and the dent was the last modification...








getting it sorted after H20.


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dent, bumper and all.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (TMH)*

TPO can be painted. I assure you. Please, paint the TPO....


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (TMH)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Two words, "Wicked" and "Pimpin", even know my wife said those words are no longer in use.


----------



## ThatFatKittyCat (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm rather jealous of that.
Minus the stretch.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_you forgot to add stretched tyres to the list. 
and the dent was the last modification...








getting it sorted after H20. 

wait .... this is going to be at H20 ... or just you?


----------



## Mc.Dub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (dt83aw)*

I love the touran.
If I ever was in the market for something in its class, it's what I'd want, not that I can buy it on this side of the pond.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (imajeanius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imajeanius* »_
wait .... this is going to be at H20 ... or just you?

just me for H20...cant afford to bring the 'ran over....yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

awesome...love the touran probably the only minivan id get







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (mellbergVWfan)*

Apparently, the word of the day is bitchin'. 
Nicely done.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Download_Complete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Download_Complete* »_Lets see...
Uselessly low? Check.
Modifications before body repairs? Check.
Mercedes wheels on a much cheaper car? Check.
There was a time when i felt Europeans were the pinnacle of automotive society, but now I am not so sure.

Oh shut up. It's like no one is allowed to have any damned _fun_ anymore. 'Course it's stupid, that's part of the fun! Better build it just right or the right people won't like it!
It's as bad as the popped collars and highlights. Some of you guys are the Guidos of the car world.


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

It has character. Welcome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwishIhadaHonda (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Download_Complete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Download_Complete* »_Lets see...
Uselessly low? Check.
Modifications before body repairs? Check.
Mercedes wheels on a much cheaper car? Check.
There was a time when i felt Europeans were the pinnacle of automotive society, but now I am not so sure.

dork.
You seem like the guy who comes to the party and asks where the pin the tail on the donkey is at.


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (IwishIhadaHonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwishIhadaHonda* »_
dork.
You seem like the guy who comes to the party and asks where the pin the tail on the donkey is at.

From what I've read, he's the kind of person that just says what is on his mind, and isn't very tactful about it. Point this out to him, and he'll be fast to jump down your throat.
To the Touran above. I love it, but from a spectators point of view.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (vw fiend)*

hey. if anyone takes so much offence to what i've done with my own car....dont post. dont be an ass and get the thread locked. 
cheers to all who actually took an interest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_
i'll keep an eye out for an unpainted bumper but i dont think it will be the same texture. poss gunna pick up ssome cross touran arch trims and rubs.


I don't think anyone builds a car like this and _doesn't_ expect some negative feedback








Will the Caddy rear bumper not fit? I like the idea of the Cross Touran flares, you could even follow the trims around the back as well?


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Sick ride man, can't be too comfortable but it looks just right


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Snaak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snaak.* »_Sick ride man, can't be too comfortable but it looks just right









thanks man. 
its a better ride than it looks. the thing was in uber 4x4 mode as stock, i guess to safely carry up to 7 people and all their stuff. so with decent coils and the fact i only ever have surfboards and a basketball in the back its pretty good to drive.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Insomniax)*

oh, and the caddy bumper is different as it has different door on the back. which is a bummer.


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmm, you'll have to get busy with the Rhinoliner and primer, so! 

[EDIT] A top-hinged rear door was an option one the caddy, it's a bit of a long shot, but there's a chance you could get a rear bumper form one of those?


_Modified by Insomniax at 8:42 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Insomniax)*

spaced the rears a hate enticing 25mm per side.
















but i'm running steels fo the winter now...








and one of these arrived yesterday...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

whats the 2.0TDI rated at anyways? i'm not familiar with it.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

I'm not familiar with the Touran, does the front bumper not come painted?


----------



## xJeTTx (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no, it does com epainted, thats a bumper from a caddy


----------



## M5WannaBe (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (xJeTTx)*

Nice van. Now that that's out of the way, how about some pics of your Dad's Defender?


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (M3WannaBe)*

the gearbox blew up on that. karma is a mother****er.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (IwishIhadaHonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwishIhadaHonda* »_
dork.
You seem like the guy who comes to the party and asks where the pin the tail on the donkey is at.

How about not ending your sentence in a preposition, kthx








Oh, and where's the pin the tail on the donkey at?


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

yeah...ok.















random mini meet in my hometown last night.


----------



## Snacker (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

mmm yum yum, pretty cool. Are those FWD?


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (dt83aw)*

I think it looks great, I like cars like this that are diff from the norm.

With a painted bumper and dark windows it would be awesome.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Snacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snacker* »_mmm yum yum, pretty cool. Are those FWD?

cheers. and yes. unfortunatly....for now.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (dt83aw)*

lookin' nice


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

damn I want one of these so bad


----------



## xJeTTx (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

x2, i want these over here, so i can get a panel version and paint free candy on the side, use it to pull around my mkII on a trailer with my toaster plugged in making bagels for fellow vortexers, now talk about ultimate vwvortex raodtripmobile


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (xJeTTx)*

haha! you got the right idea thats for sure.


----------



## 3 Money Pits (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xJeTTx)*

Instead of spending money on wheels and tires that don't fit, why not paint the bumper so it looks less "tupperware"?







I guess you're probably going to do the opposite, though, and sand the paint off the rest of the car for the "rat stylz" look. That is what gets you accepted by your car club peers, right?


----------



## top fuel (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (3 Money Pits)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3 Money Pits* »_Instead of spending money on wheels and tires that don't fit, why not paint the bumper so it looks less "tupperware"?







I guess you're probably going to do the opposite, though, and sand the paint off the rest of the car for the "rat stylz" look. That is what gets you accepted by your car club peers, right?

awww honey! someone piss in your lucky charms?
meh
i think it looks cool as heck!
been in this thing 4 up. comfy, roomy and not at all slow.
don't really think this is being done to please his peers, it's what he wants to do. 
Are you hoping that he acts on your comments? cos that would really make him an ass.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (dt83aw)*

why do people keep slapping merc and bmw wheels on a vw? I just don't get it. audi maybe because of parts bin blah blah blah but........... it looks good. I hope it's on bags or it looks like it would ride like a soapbox derby car. so much for roadtripmobile.

EDIT. the meshies look way better. not trying to bust your balls but, most merc wheels don't even look good on mercs.



_Modified by patrikman at 5:36 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (dt83aw)*

WIN


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (patrikman)*

haha! yeah, whatever floats your boat i guess. its on coils, FK's wound all the way to stiff, but its still a bit soft but thats prolly due to the size of the car. 
i dont get why people cant see how you cant have a low car thats still ok for trips??? its not a fooking stripped out track car. its a highline, ive nearly fallen asleep at the wheel hella times its so damn comfortable. haha. 
i also prefer the new wheels. i was worried that its was gunna be harsh as **** on 35 profile tyres but i've been pleasantly suprised, so i run em as dailys now rather than 'for show'.


----------



## AusMKIII (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: my euro minivan/roadtripmobile. (dt83aw)*

I gotta admit I like the thing. But can you actually drive it 5 up with a bit of luggage in the back?


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

yup. 4 of us with all our stuff went most of the way up the country a few weeks back.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

pic bump...


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

I love it man, way to have a laugh... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

loving thyis rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (IwishIhadaHonda)*

i think it looks great!
wish we got tourans and sharans here.







damn routans!


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i am just smiling and laughing at all those pictures of this heap. i love it.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sin bar)*

heap. thanks.


----------



## EuroJunk (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dt83aw)*

hmmm this thing is definetly _neat_

props to you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tibbar7002 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

that is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want one


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (tibbar7002)*


----------

